# James White discussing Caner's sermon.



## Andrew P.C. (Feb 18, 2007)

May God spare the SBC. May God bring the SBC back to God's glory, for God's glory.

http://aomin.org/index.php?itemid=1333


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 18, 2007)

Dude, that is SO last year...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 18, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> Dude, that is SO last year...



 I'm trying to picture, in my mind's eye, a Brit saying that.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Feb 18, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> Dude, that is SO last year...



Sir, i understand that, but does that mean everyone here has seen heard it?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 18, 2007)

Be prepared to get mild to serious indigestion if you start backtracking this sorry affair...


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2007)

Sad to say this, but most of the SBC has given up not only Reformed doctrine, but many in an attempt to become a Purpose Driven Mega-Church truly do not put a lot of emphasis on theology and doctrine at all! Those in the SBC reading this please don't hate me. I have MANY faithful friends in the SBC and many are doing their best to turn this tide. For my part then, I will pray for the SBC.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Sad to say this, but most of the SBC has given up not only Reformed doctrine, but many in an attempt to become a Purpose Driven Mega-Church truly do not put a lot of emphasis on theology and doctrine at all! Those in the SBC reading this please don't hate me. I have MANY faithful friends in the SBC and many are doing their best to turn this tide. For my part then, I will pray for the SBC.



First, Max, I would never hate you. Second, what you say is basically true. I don't know how many SBC have went the PD route. I actually don't know of any personally, but we're kind of isolated up here. I'm sure there have been a few up here. 

Hopefully, I am one of those SBCers who is "doing [my] best to turn this tide." I can tell you that I know quite a few more that are. It's a long, difficult road.

Finally, please pray for the SBC. It's not just a matter of saving a denomination. That's secondary. It's about faithfully preaching the truth of the Gospel. Yes, please pray.


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2007)

Ivan said:


> First, Max, I would never hate you. Second, what you say is basically true. I don't know how many SBC have went the PD route. I actually don't know of any personally, but we're kind of isolated up here. I'm sure there have been a few up here.
> 
> Hopefully, I am one of those SBCers who is "doing [my] best to turn this tide." I can tell you that I know quite a few more that are. It's a long, difficult road.
> 
> Finally, please pray for the SBC. It's not just a matter of saving a denomination. That's secondary. It's about faithfully preaching the truth of the Gospel. Yes, please pray.


Ivan, I am glad you did not view my comment as an attack on the SBC or it leaders and people, I am an Anglican, I pray for TEC and the Church of England all the time! My comments reflect a bit about almost all denominations which become careless.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 18, 2007)

DO I have to have real player to download it? I have Itunes but it didnt work.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Feb 18, 2007)

Bladestunner316 said:


> DO I have to have real player to download it? I have Itunes but it didnt work.



Brother, I believe if you have quick time you will be able to DL it. But for the itunes part, the only thing you will get are this years Dividing Line shows. He has a podcast.


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2007)

Ivan said:


> First, Max, I would never hate you. Second, what you say is basically true. I don't know how many SBC have went the PD route. I actually don't know of any personally, but we're kind of isolated up here. I'm sure there have been a few up here.
> 
> Hopefully, I am one of those SBCers who is "doing [my] best to turn this tide." I can tell you that I know quite a few more that are. It's a long, difficult road.
> 
> Finally, please pray for the SBC. It's not just a matter of saving a denomination. That's secondary. It's about faithfully preaching the truth of the Gospel. Yes, please pray.



Brother Ivan, here in the 'Bible Belt', Biblically sound, historically faithful SBC churches are few and far between. 

I'm doing what I can.  

Here's a bright spot in our outlook:

Jeff Noblitt - First Baptist Muscle Shoals - True Church Conference

click here to download Jeff's interviiew with Ingrid Schlueter of crosstalk.com

This conference promises to be a bright spot in the SBC's future.


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> Be prepared to get mild to serious indigestion if you start backtracking this sorry affair...



After the debate wasd cancelled, I got a chance to hear some of the Caner twins' sound clips concerning their hatred for Calvinism. Those guys are downright evil and embarassing.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 19, 2007)

Chris said:


> . Those guys are downright evil and embarassing.



Embarassing certainly. Ignorant, you might almost say. But... Downright evil? That is a VERY harsh thing to say indeed. These are public forums, we write in the view of many hostile to Calvinism and who will pick on the tiniest comment and blow it out of proportion. Let them be condemned by their own words.

In Christ

Jonathan


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 19, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I'm trying to picture, in my mind's eye, a Brit saying that.



I was putting on an accent, okay? My native tones do not accommodate the neccessary drawl. And the SBC, whilst my Presbyterian brothers will think otherwise(of course) is a GREAT advertisment for true INDEPENDENCY.

JH


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> Embarassing certainly. Ignorant, you might almost say. But... Downright evil? That is a VERY harsh thing to say indeed. These are public forums, we write in the view of many hostile to Calvinism and who will pick on the tiniest comment and blow it out of proportion. Let them be condemned by their own words.
> 
> In Christ
> 
> Jonathan



Obviously, I don't speak for the board - but until the Caners repent of their condemnation of Calvinism, I'll stick by what I said.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 19, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> I was putting on an accent, okay? My native tones do not accommodate the neccessary drawl. And the SBC, whilst my Presbyterian brothers will think otherwise(of course) is a GREAT advertisment for true INDEPENDENCY.
> 
> JH


I assume you speak with a Yorkshire to be void of a drawl as you say, drift into the blue collar side of Liverpool, Manchester and Sheffield and I bet an occasional "gubner" will slip into your vocabulary.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Feb 19, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> Embarassing certainly. Ignorant, you might almost say. But... Downright evil? That is a VERY harsh thing to say indeed. These are public forums, we write in the view of many hostile to Calvinism and who will pick on the tiniest comment and blow it out of proportion. Let them be condemned by their own words.
> 
> In Christ
> 
> Jonathan


Normally I would agree with you. However, I have read the email exchange published on aomin's website, where Caner refused several times to acknowledge White as a brother in Christ. 

That is evil. Pure and simple.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 19, 2007)

Chris said:


> Brother Ivan, here in the 'Bible Belt', Biblically sound, historically faithful SBC churches are few and far between.
> 
> I'm doing what I can.




 and , my brother!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 19, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I assume you speak with a Yorkshire to be void of a drawl as you say, drift into the blue collar side of Liverpool, Manchester and Sheffield and I bet an occasional "gubner" will slip into your vocabulary.



Not at all Sir, I am a Londoner with not a hint of a northern accent. I'm on SermonAudio if you really want to know!

JH


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 19, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Normally I would agree with you. However, I have read the email exchange published on aomin's website, where Caner refused several times to acknowledge White as a brother in Christ.
> 
> That is evil. Pure and simple.



I too have read all these things:

I think 'we' can be pretty sure of what has happened from the information provided, and be saddened and even disgusted. However, I'd not agree with the tone of everything written by Dr White in these exchanges either, and I'd not think that 'we' are sufficiently informed to bandy terms like 'evil' around in this matter.

Have we picked up the stones to throw here, or have we examined ourselves first? Best to leave these arguments to those they directly concern, rather than sharing our ignorance. We may discuss the theological issues at hand _ad nauseam_, but when it comes to the personal conduct of one or another, I just don't think it WISE for us to be pronouncing against individuals in the way we sometimes do.

I've said my piece, I'll say no more!


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Feb 19, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> I too have read all these things:
> 
> I think 'we' can be pretty sure of what has happened from the information provided, and be saddened and even disgusted. However, I'd not agree with the tone of everything written by Dr White in these exchanges either, and I'd not think that 'we' are sufficiently informed to bandy terms like 'evil' around in this matter.
> 
> ...


Maybe we're mixing our terms. I'm talking evil Genesis 6 and 8 style. The same evil which resides in my heart. I agree that White's conduct wasn't entirely commendable, however the evil of denying brotherhood to another professing believer is exactly that: _evil_. I'm not saying I am any better, the evil in my heart means I have the ability to do the same (or worse!) than Caner. However, Caner's conduct was and is unbecoming a teacher of the gospel.

SDG,


----------



## Magma2 (Feb 21, 2007)

Andrew P.C. said:


> May God spare the SBC. May God bring the SBC back to God's glory, for God's glory.
> 
> http://aomin.org/index.php?itemid=1333



I enjoyed listening to White's comments. I had never heard him before. Thanks for posting, even if it was so last year


----------



## Magma2 (Feb 21, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Maybe we're mixing our terms. I'm talking evil Genesis 6 and 8 style. The same evil which resides in my heart. I agree that White's conduct wasn't entirely commendable, however the evil of denying brotherhood to another professing believer is exactly that: _evil_. I'm not saying I am any better, the evil in my heart means I have the ability to do the same (or worse!) than Caner. However, Caner's conduct was and is unbecoming a teacher of the gospel.
> 
> SDG,



What was it about White's conduct that you think was not entirely commendable? I thought his remarks were thoughtful, measured and dispassionate. Caner sounds like another Jeeeezuss hawker. I'm surprised White even wasted his time commenting on such an asinine and hostile sermon. Also, what makes you think Caner is a teacher of the gospel? Seems to me that he teaches a completely different gospel, albeit a very familiar one even if false. I think Caner is to be commended when he refers to White as a nonbeliever. Does anyone take offense when a Romanist calls a Prot an unbeliever and a false brother? For what it's worth I'm thankful for men who at least have the courage of their conviction.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Feb 21, 2007)

Magma2 said:


> What was it about White's conduct that you think was not entirely commendable?  I thought his remarks were thoughtful, measured and dispassionate. Caner sounds like another Jeeeezuss hawker. I'm surprised White even wasted his time commenting on such an asinine and hostile sermon. Also, what makes you think Caner is a teacher of the gospel? Seems to me that he teaches a completely different gospel, albeit a very familiar one even if false. I think Caner is to be commended when he refers to White as a nonbeliever. Does anyone take offense when a Romanist calls a Prot an unbeliever and a false brother? For what it's worth I'm thankful for men who at least have the courage of their conviction.


Maybe I overstated, but I did feel that the clash of White and Caner's volatile personalities was at times bigger than the actual issue at hand. I would defend White to the hilt in this situation, but the whole thing did leave a bitter taste in my mouth, from both sides.


----------

